# 2 baby chicks no sign of mother / UK / Advice Needed



## bazza (Jun 13, 2007)

We had a collared dove nest in our garden and she has been sitting on the nest for a couple of weeks. This morning we noticed that the mum dove was missing from her nest and there was two chicks.
She has not returned all day and it is now late into the night.

We thought something had happened to her and afraid the chicks would die overnight with the cold we have brought them indoors and put them in a box on a towel.

We don't know how old they are but one is 88grams and the other 96grams. We are concerned that we shouldn't have remove them now and wonder whether we should put them back in the morning??

Lesley
orpington
England


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Lesley, I think you did good to bring them in for the night as they are vulnerable by themselves out there.
From the weight, it seems that they are big enough. Are they feathered? 
At some point the parents won't sit with the babies all day long anymore, but they do come to feed them. Maybe you missed them when they came to feed the babies.
I would suggest to put them back very early in the morning (before dawn) and watch if the parents return.
If they don't they we take it from there.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lesley,

Thank you for your concern over these youngsters.

We have quite a few rehabbers here on the forum from England, so DO post back if mom doesn't show up, as someone will direct you to a safe rehabber.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lesley,

They sound quite big! Collared doves fledge at 17-21 days. Usually both parents feed the babies so if something happens to one the remaining parent will carry on with the feeding. If they are fully feathered and are not back in the nest already I would put them back and watch for the return of the parents.

Can you look at this link and let us know which photo is closest to the babies?


http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/296351231eZzmzT

Cynthia


----------



## bazza (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your replies, we have followed your advice and the next morning after a nice warm peaceful night (the babies not us) we placed the two back in the nest. It would appear that from the amount of poop left behind that they were being fed up to the time we removed them and do not appear to be dehydrated and look to be about a week old.

It now seems that mum and dad are ok and are spending time in the garden and perching in an apple tree overlooking the nest, we have not yet seen them going to the babies but i feel sure they must be, we're keeping an eye on them from a distance as we do not want to disturb the parents too much to make sure they thrive. 

One problem that we do get is Crows and Magpies as we lost a nest of baby Starlings a couple of years ago and last year we saved a Pigeon from being attacked by a Crow, i know it's natures way but you just can't help helping if you know what i mean.

Anyway many thanks for your helpful advice and will try too keep you posted.

Lesley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lesley,

I hope all goes well, please keep us updated.

Nature's way or not I will always save the animal whose life is immediately at risk. I know that a hawk must kill a bird or eventually starve and that if I interfere the hawk will probably kill another bird, but it is the bird that is in immediate danger that I must save so I would always interfere. If I ever am attacked by a man eating tiger or a shark I hope someone or something will apply that same principle to me! 

Cynthia


----------



## bazza (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

Could I just ask how long baby birds like these could go without feeding. I know the parent birds are around but how do we know they are being fed and will they be OK overnight without mum sitting on them keeping them warm. I don't want to wake up and they have died. They look snuggled up together at the moment.

I thought it might be worthwhile if we don't see them being fed to weigh them again on Saturday. We know what weight they were last night.

What do you think

Lesley


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Lesley,

I would bring them in again if mum or dad doesn't show. If they are only a week old then they would rely on one of their parents to keep them warm through the night.

Not quite sure what the parents are doing, but maybe waiting until a bit later to sit on them. I am in London and it is just beginning to get dark so similar for you I guess. Perhaps leave it another half an hour and if the parents aren't sitting on them, bring them in and put them somewhere warmish, but put them back out early tomorrow. Check for good poops too as that is sign they are being fed. 

I volunteer at a wildlife hospital and still pretty green about things, but when we get baby pigeons and doves, they go into a heatcage for a few days as they need to be kept warmish.

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lesley,

I don't think it will do them any harm if you bring them indoors for the night and return them to the nest at first light. Then you can check whether they are still pooping. 

Pigeons would be left alone in the nest when they are about 10 days old, but as collared doves fledge earlier they are probably left earlier.

If they are not fed then dehydration would be the great danger as they get dehydrated very quickly when they are young.

Cynthia


----------



## bazza (Jun 13, 2007)

We have taken the guys in for another night, checked their weight is ok, still pooping ok and tried to feed them, they seemed to take some food but i'm not sure who ended up wearing most of it.

We'll keep you posted and try to load some pic's

Lesley


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Some pics would be great.
If they have lots of poops, the parents are feeding them, so you can out them back in the morning.

Reti


----------



## bazza (Jun 13, 2007)

*some pics*

i think i've done it right, some pics of the guys,here goes.

http://community.webshots.com/album/559459000ErMZip?vhost=community

Lesley


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so cute and they look so healthy and well fed.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are beautiful. I think you can leave it to the parents to feed them now.

Were their legs fairly strong? If not, keep a close eye on them when the fledge. Collared doves can suffer from metabolic bone disease which leads to them being unable to walk when they fledge. This can be corrected with a few daily doses of calcium syrup.

Cynthia


----------



## bazza (Jun 13, 2007)

It is Saturday today, and I have been pottering in the garden. Mum and dad collar doves are feeding in the garden but still no signs of them going near the chicks.

Will check around 10pm to see if they are around.

Lesley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lesley,

Keep taking the babies in at night if you have doubts about their food intake. If they are bright eyed and pooping then they are being fed, so you can return them in the morning.

Cynthia


----------



## bazza (Jun 13, 2007)

It is Sunday and I am pleased to say the chicks mum has been feeding them today.

Put them down last night on the table to check if they could stand and their legs are fine infact they were running all over the place.

As their parents are definitely feeding them we are going to leave them alone now. We will check that they are OK but not touch them.

Thanks for all your help. We will let you know how they get on.

Lesley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lesley,

Thanks for the update. I have never been in a situation where I could watch birds grow up and leave the nst so I look forward to your updates.

Cynthia


----------

